# Memory stick capacity only showing as 1GB when it used to be 8GB



## crazy pyro (Apr 29, 2009)

I had to reformat my Corsair Flash Voyager in order to install ubuntu on my netbook and now it's only showing up as having 1GB of storage rather than the 8GB it used to have.
Anyone know of any ways to sort it out?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 3, 2009)

Stick it in a Windows machine and see what it says under Disk Management.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 3, 2009)

It said it was FAT32, I checked it in a windows machine before I responded to the thread, I'll have another go to see if I can find what's wrong with it.
Edit: Just checked back in windows, it says it's got a total of 944mb space and it's using the FAT32 file system, however when I checked in Ubuntu it said it was 8.1gb so I'm kinda confused now.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (May 3, 2009)

Tried using the DISKPART (in cmd) and use the command "clean" 

then reformat ?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 3, 2009)

In windows?  I've not tried that so I'll give it a try later.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (May 3, 2009)

oh make sure you do select disk before clean, else it could go horribly wrong lol

although you knowing how to work linux would probably already know this


----------



## crazy pyro (May 3, 2009)

Nah, I wouldn't. I put linux on to play around with, It's my third attempt with linux (first attempt the wireless on the lappy didn't like it and it wouldn't boot, second attempt my HDD blew up 2 days after and this time this happens). I'd guessed to have to select a disk first, I'll do it on the spare lappy in-case I screw up, that one doesn't have anything important on.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (May 3, 2009)

ahh I see well  mini guide would be

cmd....

Diskpart (takes a couple seconds to load)

list disk

select disk #

clean

Create partition primary

Select partition 1

Active 

Exit


then I go to the device properties (my computer/right click format... )and format it.. It should use all available space on the usb stick (when using the diskpart to create partition) so yeah give that a shot.


----------



## Arandur (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for this post, just had the same issue and this info sorted it out for me.


----------

